# Older Martin identification help



## deadeye762

Hello everyone, just wanted to say im new to bowhunting, and Just received a hand me down older martin bow and wanted to know if anyone could help me get some specs on the bow. I was wondering if it would be good enough to do some whitetail hunting.

attached is the pics of the bow. IF you need anything else please let me know and ill see if I can get anymore info.

Looks like the #s on the sticker read:
BOW- 76917

http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x416/deadeye762/Martin%20Bow/


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Photos of the whole bow, and closeup of the cams, may make it easier, can't really tell the shape of the riser.


----------



## deadeye762

These help? or different angle/ picture?


----------



## deadeye762

i guess im not clear on what pictures you will need. Im new to bows, so not sure what you need to help identify this. 

thank you


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

A photo of the entire bow from the side to see the shape of the riser and limbs
Based on that cam, I am guessing it is an early 90's late 80's.
Go here, there are lots of photos of bows from 1970's forward.
http://archeryhistory.com/compounds/compounds.htm


----------



## ks_coh

It looks to me like a Martin Firecat XR Series 4200 bow with Flight wheels. I have one that I bought in Sept 1992 with Serial # 22xxx. Unless the limb have been replaced or painted over then "Firecat" should be on both limbs on the side facing your target.


----------



## ks_coh

See if this old Martin Link on their old Firecat from 1998 helps you identify it. http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1998/firexr.html


----------



## nuts&bolts

deadeye762 said:


> i guess im not clear on what pictures you will need. Im new to bows, so not sure what you need to help identify this.
> 
> thank you


Step back 10 feet away from the bow,
and take a picture of the entire bow, from top to bottom.

Here is an example photo.


----------



## postman99

I dont think it is a firecat as the firecat had a removable grip. looks like a prowler or a lynx xrg


----------



## BOWPRK

I think postman99 is right its either a prowler or lynx XRG with flite wheels I want to say prowler because of the grey camo riser an it looks like the limb camo is darker so I would say the limbs have been replaced hence no graphics with the name on them


----------



## skip5515

That bow looks to be a mid 80's bow it has tear drops and a sight mounted cable guard and also yokes mounted inside the limbs, and by the mid 90's some body was pushing to stop yokes mounted inside because of patend rights and most bow co. had gone to the out side of the limbs and also gone away from tear drop cables to fasf flight strings that hooked inside the wheels or Cams.


----------



## Derekmcelroy24

Help on this year and arrow worth


----------



## kballer1

The above Martin M-7 is a mid 70's bow as it has wide delron wheels on it & by early 80's had gone to aluminum wheels. If you get offers of more than $10.00 I would grab & run. The bear quiver is worth more than the bow is. Good Luck.


----------

